

Got from the bottom up - idiotb

ftp.newartisans.com/pub/git.from.bottom.up.pdf‎
======
singold
Saved it for later, looks interesting for a beginner (like me). Thanks!

PS: Its git not got :P

~~~
staunch
Once you git it you got it, get it?

